# Delirium



## 0607 (6. April 2017)

Hi,

ich hab mir ein gebrauchtes Delirium aus 2016 gekauft und beim Ausbau des Dämpfers ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau relativ schwergängig ist. Das heißt, dass man beim Bewegen des Hinterbaus Kraft aufwenden muss. Nicht viel, aber wenn ich ihn hochdrück bleibt er in der Position und fällt nicht runter. Ist das normal? Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das da was steckt oder rattert, es geht nur ein wenig schwer.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Oliver


----------



## Goddi8 (6. April 2017)

Hallo Oliver,
die Knollys haben am Umlenkhebel (im Torque Sheet Stelle F) Gleitlager verbaut. Die brauchen ein gewisses Losbrechmoment bevor sich da was bewegt. "Kraft" sollte das aber nicht wirklich sein. Bei leichtem Druck sollte der Hinterbau nach unten fallen.
Testen kannst du es einfach indem du die Schrauben bei F löst. Wenn die locker sind und sich alles leicht bewegt, liegt es an den Gleitlagern.
Manche reduzieren das Drehmoment für die Schrauben damit sich das leicht bewegt. Ich meine, dass die Lager an der Stelle bewusst geplant sind und auch dem Wippen ein wenig entgegenwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0607 (6. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info, dann werd ich mal versuchen die Schrauben zu lösen.

Liebe Grüße, Oliver


----------



## 0607 (6. April 2017)

Hab jetzt alle Schrauben mit dem empfohlenen Drehmoment angezogen, bis auf die Schrauben mit den Gleitlagern. Da bin ich 2NM drunter. Jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau wie er soll. 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp,

Oliver


----------



## Goddi8 (6. April 2017)

Naja, ich denke er soll "schwergängig" sein. Sonst hätte Knolly da einfach Kugellager verbaut. 
2nm ist aber auch arg wenig. Hoffentlich mit genug Loctite


----------



## 0607 (6. April 2017)

Klar, sitzt alles fest.


----------

